# Carb cycling/healthy fats



## vukasinami (Jul 31, 2016)

Guys,if anybody can give me a direction.
I am currently 104 and i would like to slim down or cut to maybe 98 kg.
As of two weeks i am on carb cycling.
Im doing low,high and no carb days.
The thing that confuses me the most is timing for healthy fats and where should i put them.
I know not pre and post workout meal because they slow down absorbsion of protein.
Can i have some input like only fats or should i combine them with protein.
Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2016)

In the rare times I used carb cycling  (I don't hate on  it it's just too complicated for my lifestyle) my meals were kind of like this 

High carb days were low fat days. Basically the fat in the protein sources was it plus maybe a little oil tossed on something.

Med carb days 
Carbs mainly around training time before and after. Remaining meals were protein and fat.

Low carb days 
Basically just protein and fats.

Don't worry too much about where you get your fats in.  Just be sure to actually eat them to keep yourself in a good hormonal state for recovery.


----------



## vukasinami (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks i was doing just that.
But i was on low carb for 2 days and didnt see any results,so i was thinking am i overdoing fats.
Gym goer told me that you can easily gain fat from fats and i dont know timing that well.
Only consumtion of 30% but i dont know how to calculate that shit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2016)

vukasinami said:


> Thanks i was doing just that.
> But i was on low carb for 2 days and didnt see any results,so i was thinking am i overdoing fats.
> Gym goer told me that you can easily gain fat from fats and i dont know timing that well.
> Only consumtion of 30% but i dont know how to calculate that shit



So you aren't gonna see good results until you figure out how to calculate your total daily energy expenditure.  It's not the type of diet or manipulation of macros that causes weight loss. It's simply being in a caloric deficit.  No diet type works better than another so long as the deficit is equal.

Look up how to calculate your tdee. From there calculate your macros.  Carbs and protein have 4 cals per gram. Fat has 9 cals per gram. Let's see what you come up with.


----------



## vukasinami (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks Pillaro


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 31, 2016)

Two days isn't enough time to know if something is working...and as long as you're in a caloric deficit you won't gain fat just because you eat fat. In fact, going too low on your fats is a great way to feel.like shit when your dieting so make sure to get them in.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 31, 2016)

vukasinami said:


> Thanks Pillaro



I didn't know you were Italian POB.


----------

